# sauger



## crappie killer (Apr 15, 2008)

get to the river the sauger r on fire there fool of eggs


----------



## crappie killer (Apr 15, 2008)

caught my limit again but the bit slowed down alil took me two hour to get ten sauger that were good size 14-16 inch range. i was usin a 1/8 oz and 1/4 oz regular lead head jig with three inch twister tail green and whit fished 6:30 pm to 8:30 pm


----------



## rbess (Jun 19, 2011)

what river ohio?


----------



## crappie killer (Apr 15, 2008)

yea the ohio river


----------



## zack2345 (Dec 22, 2010)

Where you fishin at? I done need specific location. Are you further east than ripely?


----------



## Mickey (Oct 22, 2011)

"fool" of eggs?


----------



## Bw3 (Jan 23, 2013)

This gut don't know what he is talking about he is "FOOL" of poop he can't even spell full!!


----------



## Dragline (Nov 26, 2007)

Appalachian guy's LOL
you got to love them.


----------

